# HELP-ADVICE!!!



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Well as you know we have the god children all weekend.......want to ask your oppinions on something. All is going well except the 3yr old done a poo tonight and I checked his stools as wiping him to see if all was okay, but his last big stool, came out covered as if it was covered in a white sack....like being inside a condom or head eaten something...!!! I watched it for a bit to see if it was moving and couldn't see any worms......will check again tomorrow when he goes, but he hasn't complained of sorely tummy or anything so seems fine. Advice would be good, for us to be vigilant for the kids and us going through treatment, but also to pass back ot his parents

thanks

Lorna
xxx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Lorna, how weird - and concerning! I have to say, I really don't know quite what that could be. The only thing that I can relate it to is when I've used progesterone pessaries rectally (which are basically solid white fat), that has made my poo have a whitish coating. But not really like you describe, and I don't suppose that your 3 yr old god child is using progesterone pessaries! But could he have been consuming quite a lot of fat in any way? Not really sure what to suggest - other than to call NHS direct for advice/guidance, or you could do a search on their website.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

oooh interesting!

maybe post this in the toileting section of the parenting bit of the board ....  dont think ive ever seen a stool like that!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

maybe ask on the children's nurse and health visitor section- worms sprung to my mind, have they used suppositories with him- paracetamol suppositories are given to children sometimes?

L


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks guys.....he so independant didn't get chance to check again.....told mummy and daddy just to be cautious and aware. He eats alot of cheese though genrally at home, and am thinking it might be something to do with the saturdate fats he eats! Lots of healthy food when with us LOL
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

As an adult nurse, I know that is usually a sign of a fatty diet but then it may just be a one off. His parents will need to 'poo watch' a bit more


----------

